# Audi stopping production of TT RS ?



## patatus (Jun 12, 2006)

I read on the French Audi forum that Audi is stopping the production of the TT RS. 
Seems to be the case in the UK too from what I can see on the website?

http://www.uk.audi.com/uk/web/en/models ... coupe.html










Anyone can confirm? Shame :?


----------



## ross_t_boss (Feb 28, 2017)

Yes, they stopped taking orders about 2 months ago, order books were filled until the end of the summer. Mine was ordered early January and I'm still 3 months away from delivery.

They will start taking orders again when the facelift is out allegedly, expected Q3/4 of this year.


----------



## Jasonoldschool (Jun 1, 2016)

ross_t_boss said:


> Yes, they stopped taking orders about 2 months ago, order books were filled until the end of the summer. Mine was ordered early January and I'm still 3 months away from delivery.
> 
> They will start taking orders again when the facelift is out allegedly, expected Q3/4 of this year.


Order books are reopening on 25th May this year according to Audi UK ...... they were only suspended to allow for production/order catch up.


----------



## patatus (Jun 12, 2006)

That's good news ! Thanks :mrgreen:


----------



## Glenc (Dec 17, 2017)

Good news about this is that this will drive the prices down on the older model and make it a little bit more affordable for me when I upgrade later in the year


----------



## VorsprungDur (Apr 6, 2018)

Confirmed, was told last week that RS orders had stopped, TTS orders likely to follow.


----------



## thegingerone (Nov 5, 2011)

I read an article on Autocar which may or may not be related.

https://www.autocar.co.uk/car-news/new-cars/audi-sq5-sales-suspended-amid-wltp-changes


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

RE: Emissions that's the same thing going round the German forums. Don't believe what the dealers tell you...


----------



## The Pretender (May 16, 2015)

I really surprised about emissions problems on a compleet new developed 5 cylinder engine.
The New 400 hp engine is a complete different animal then the older 340-360 hp version.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Jasonoldschool said:


> ross_t_boss said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, they stopped taking orders about 2 months ago, order books were filled until the end of the summer. Mine was ordered early January and I'm still 3 months away from delivery.
> ...


What production issue? Plenty of capacity and discounts are over 10% now.
Its a trim on the same line. Every other TT or even every TT could be an RS if the orders were so..

On the SQ if it was WLTP, then S5 would also be stopped as they have the same base engine.


----------



## ross_t_boss (Feb 28, 2017)

Toshiba said:


> What production issue? Plenty of capacity and discounts are over 10% now.


Nobody said Production issue. Audi have always limited RS numbers, yes they could allocate all TT build slots to be configured to a TTRS but they choose not to. Very different strategy to BMW who seem happy to build as many Halo models as demand requires.

There's no discounts on TTRS at the moment as you can't order one. I expect when resumed they'll play hard ball at first but eventually ~10% will be achievable again.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

11% right now, log on to Orange wheels if you don't believe me. :wink: 
And production issues is a direct quote from someone else - it's above... not my words! "production/order catch up", if it was that you'd have 0 discounts on all TTs and long waits, thats just not the case, so there's capacity for whatever "trim".

Audi will build as many RSTTs as they have orders for, no caps on numbers and yes they do limit RS builds that go through the RS factory, but not RS trims that go down the "model" line


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

How many 8S TTRS's are in the U.K? Must be less than 500 considering the initial batch was only 200 and they've stopped production yet again for the FL?

TTRS facelift will no doubt be branded TTRS+. 420ps?

18 month old cars are still fetching £42-43k trade on Audi used so they are holding up very well in my opinion.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

+ is generally the last roll of the dice so maybe 18months time.. is my "guess"
But you can also buy new ones all in for 48k


----------



## ross_t_boss (Feb 28, 2017)

Toshiba said:


> 11% right now, log on to Orange wheels if you don't believe me. :wink:
> And production issues is a direct quote from someone else - it's above... not my words! "production/order catch up", if it was that you'd have 0 discounts on all TTs and long waits, thats just not the case, so there's capacity for whatever "trim".
> 
> Audi will build as many RSTTs as they have orders for, no caps on numbers and yes they do limit RS builds that go through the RS factory, but not RS trims that go down the "model" line


I would call a 4-5 months wait till they start Production a fairly long wait, and those on here that had their orders cancelled in Feb when those froze UK orders might disagree with you that they build as many as are ordered.

Was there such a long wait on other "trim" levels of TT 3 months ago? No; you could get any other model with about 10-12 week lead time. But not the TTRS - already allocated another 14 weeks into the future.

I agree, there is no logistical reason every other TT off the 'line can't be a TTRS "trim" but for whatever reason Audi only allocate a set number of build slots on the line in a given week, and they don't seem to build all round. It costs them orders but they still do it. Discounts are still to be had, across all the RS lines, as there is competition between dealers to fill those slots.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Seem to recall we had a similar discussion about TT RS issues when the order books we closed after the initial release of a few hundred models. Speculation abounded suggesting engines were going to blow up or that it was down to the wrong air con fluid being used.
The real reasons never really came out.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Yep, but it's totally untrue to say the TT had a fix'd allocation number or dealer had allocation numbers.
People are just writing their own narrative, lets stick to truths and not mythologise around our own reality...

Its not known why a few models have been paused.


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

It's so good it was canabilising sales of the R8 hence production of the TTRS stopped


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

You two need to go for beers and make your minds up - one minute they're allocated with very few numbers volume wise and the next minute they are taking sales from other models :lol:

I call trolling :wink:


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

Toshiba said:


> + is generally the last roll of the dice so maybe 18months time.. is my "guess"
> But you can also buy new ones all in for 48k


Yeah, a guess is all it is... and only if you want a 'bare bones' car :roll:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

I went for lunch with my contact from Audi UK today and he told me the following...

There was a big meeting at Audi AG last week for top level management from across the world. The MY19 line up was discussed in depth and My19 will be appearing early. Audi AG are streamlining models and options so they can re-tool production lines towards electric/hybrid build capabilities, which will be for a 2019 sales push. With that in mind there will be big changes to the MY19 line-up and then into 2019 more electric/hybrid models. The impact of this is certain current models/options is being limited/cancelled depending on country's sales numbers. In the UK for example CCB's are being stopped on most RS models, the RS3 being first with immediate effect.

The situation in the UK currently is supply of all A4, A3/RS3, Q5/SQ5 and TTRS models have dried up and dealers do not know when/if they are coming back. Unregistered stock cars are few & far between and Audi UK can't give specific build dates or estimates that are even remotely accurate due to them not know what Audi AG are doing. Apparently UK dealers are spitting feathers because their 'bread & butter' A3/A4's are in such short/unknown supply, they can't reach their targets.

There are conspiracy theories flying around, but the truth of the matter is the UK dealers simply do not know what is coming down the road. The execs came back with a "_we'll be in touch when we have more news_" message from Audi AG.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Mark Pred said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > + is generally the last roll of the dice so maybe 18months time.. is my "guess"
> ...


Bare bones just like yours then i guess, given tech is standard, comfort and windows are spec'd on the quote :lol: 
Things is my guesses are based on history... Audi follows a worn pattern, go back and look. Black, Special editions + models.... they exist to revamp flagging numbers - they are never used to lead new models or facelifts :wink:



kmpowell said:


> I went for lunch with my contact from Audi UK today and he told me the following...
> 
> There was a big meeting at Audi AG last week for top level management from across the world. The MY19 line up was discussed in depth and My19 will be appearing early. Audi AG are streamlining models and options so they can re-tool production lines towards electric/hybrid build capabilities, which will be for a 2019 sales push. With that in mind there will be big changes to the MY19 line-up and then into 2019 more electric/hybrid models. The impact of this is certain current models/options is being limited/cancelled depending on country's sales numbers. In the UK for example CCB's are being stopped on most RS models, the RS3 being first with immediate effect.
> 
> ...


They foresee the death of diesel no doubt.. and are accelerating the move to ecars.
Without the rebates from the A3/4s i can see dealers losing lots of £
Brexit is the real reason.


----------



## daddow (Jan 1, 2017)

As Brexit is being used as an excuse for most everything in the UK right now my question is how do I get away with blaming it on my atrocious golf score last Saturday?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Thats easy to explain, brexit has impacted the quality of the balls and "bats" they are shipping to the UK now.
Also without EU regulations the "pockets" are random sizes all of which impacts the number of "runs" you score in during a "homerun" of golf .


----------



## RuuTT (Apr 22, 2010)

Here in Holland the order books are closed also since about one month. According to the dealer, biggest one in NL and fully owned by the importer of Audi, this is due to WLTP emission test changes. They expect the TTRS to be back with the facelift, order books opening in the new year with deliveries in the summer. According to them, the RS will be built until week 23 with all slots already filled. Of those slots there will be a few preconfigured orders from dealers probably which are not sold yet, it is just that you can't order it exactly to your own liking anymore now.


----------

